# Company Insurance advice



## PB S5 (May 26, 2008)

I currently have a van for my company in name and also the insurance is in my name. Is it easy to put the van under company insurance so I can have people who work for the company drive it?
Also if I get a car, is it easy to put that under the company insurance along with the mrs car so we can all drive each others cars/van?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

How is the company set up? Are you the proprietor or director (if limited).

Who is the registered owner and keeper of the van and car?


----------



## PB S5 (May 26, 2008)

I am the owner of company / company secretary/director.
I am registered owner of van.
The car is in the mrs name.
I havent got a car as of yet but will do very shortly.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

So it's a "Limited Company" and you are the Director, ie an employee?

Who actually owns the van? Is it down on your books as an asset to the company or is it individually owned?

Sorry to ask so many questions, but this is all relevant. It is hard to give answers without full details, especially something like this where there could be many different scenarios.


----------



## PB S5 (May 26, 2008)

Yes Limited company, im an employee.
Van is in my name but company pays finance on it so i guess it is a company asset.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You should really be insuring the van in the company name, then you can also include business use for additional employees. You should be able to get any bonus earned in your name taken into account.

The same can be done with a car you may purchase, again if it is effectively a company vehicle.

Company policies can stretch to include a director's personal car, but not very often a director's spouse's car. If your wife's car was owned by the company, then this won't be a problem, but obviously you would need to speak to an accountant re possible company car tax issues. It may also be best checking with an accountant as to the most cost effective (ie tax) way to insure the van and cars (ie in your name or in the company name), although if owned by the limited company, as said, the ltd company should really be insuring the van/cars.

With three vehicles in the company name, you may be better off with a mini-fleet policy, this will also give you room for expansion in the future, be less restrictive with drivers and give employees business use.

Give me a ring if you want to talk it over and look at a quote.


----------

